# Aging of Beer



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been bulk aging a 20 minute boil Amber Bock kit for about a month and half now. I need to get drinking up before I have enough bottles to get this bottled. If I bulk age the beer for a few months, will I need to add more yeast back when I bottle carb it? Are there any additives I should be adding to be when you bulk age that long?

Thanks!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 28, 2014)

Interesting!! I have my first batch of beer, an Amber bock kit from Midwest, that will be ready to bottle tomorrow, the recommended 2 week time frame! I can't answer your question, but my husband is anxious to try the beer as he is not a wine drinker! Hopefully someone will come on that knows more about beer than I do...did you try asking your question to Midwest? They usually will reply to a question in a day.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Apr 1, 2014)

I age my beer in primary for two weeks. Transfer to secondary for a month. Finally I let it sit in a keg, or bottles, for another month. If bottling just add your priming sugar you'll be fine. Beer is like wine, it needs to age (just not as long). 

Cheers. 


Jim


----------



## aryoung1980 (Apr 20, 2014)

You definitely do not need to use additives. Aging your beer isn't a problem as long as it isn't a high hop aroma style. 

You will have enough yeast left in suspension to bottle condition if you bottle by 6 months. Anything after that I would err on the side of caution and add dry yeast. Give your beer at least 3 weeks around 70 degrees to carbonate. Generally speaking, high alcohol and aged beers need more time to carbonate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know about LittleBearGameFarm, but my amber bock turned out great! We are trying to let it sit bottled for a month, but not sure that is going to happen. I have a happy husband! So I have more kits arriving tomorrow so if I get ahead of the game maybe we'll have some that will age longer than 2 weeks!


----------

